# [Regular Season Game 43] Houston Rockets vs. Chicago Bulls



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(24-18)/(19-22)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, January 23, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Rose / Hinrich / Deng / Gibson / Miller*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets felt good after getting a road win against a Southwest Division rival in their last game. Now they look to enjoy some extended time at home.
> 
> The Rockets look for their 10th win in 11 games at the Toyota Center on Saturday when they host the Chicago Bulls and Derrick Rose, who is coming off one of the highest-scoring games of his career.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stopping Rose will be the key. Also, out hustling Noah as well. Could be an easy win, but knowing the Rockets they can make things a lot harder than it should be.

Cut down on the turnovers!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Another slow start. 10-2 Bulls


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

down by 8. I no like this


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

64 pts...ugh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, we are nowhere near the defensive team of years past. We are just terrible in transition and off the pick and roll. Yuck


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Play like **** and still have a chance in the 4thQ............

Wierd just very wierd.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets are a really really fun team to watch.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Only down 2.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it Brad Miller


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Gibson has been getting "rookie" fouls in the 2nd half. Keep him in VDN!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh for ****s sake...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Rockets!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Houston.

That Taj Gibson should be a pretty solid NBA Player.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, game over. Not coming back from this one.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Landry with another AND1!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea yea 2 point game Rockets ball!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

uhhhhh


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Argh Brad Miller got the rebound.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man for ****s sake why cant we get a damn rebound!?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Brad Miller with a deus ex machina game.

Ariza going 3/14 didn't help either. I'd rather have Skip back.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Brad Miller definitely saved the Bulls in this one...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ariza is the 4th offensive option on this team behind Brooks Scola and Landry he needs to get the amount of shots that justify his positioning.

But yeah its hard to win with no defence.


----------

